# 28



## Rob_1

It seems like yesterday, but today was the 28th anniversary for when I first met my wife.
It's been pretty much a very happy marriage. Two lovely girls, and a couple of kitties. We celebrated with wine and a nice homemade meal. She says she's not sorry she met me. I told her that I'm a lucky bastard to get someone like her. 
Well I hope we can have another 28 and more.


----------



## jlg07

Congrats on this! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Rob_1

jlg07 said:


> Congrats on this! Keep up the good work!


I've been trying. One of the things I've noticed as time has gone by is how domesticated I've become LOL.


----------



## jlg07

Yeah, I hear that! Might have to do with age also -- -Lions mellow out with age


----------

